

Sunset on Mars  - felixbraun
http://sci-universe.tumblr.com/post/66712887712/a-reminder-that-there-is-an-image-of-the-sunset

======
moondowner
Link to the original image:
[http://marsrovers.jpl.nasa.gov/gallery/press/spirit/20050610...](http://marsrovers.jpl.nasa.gov/gallery/press/spirit/20050610a.html)

~~~
Yhippa
How nice of her to give credit to the original. If it wasn't for your link I
wouldn't have found that. This smells very IFLS-y.

~~~
jk4930
Regarding IFLS:
[http://thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=youre_not_a_nerd](http://thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=youre_not_a_nerd)

------
bcjordan
Wow, frisson-producing photograph [1]. I remember waiting for the mars rover
to land on NASA TV, and watching the celebration [2]. Can't imagine what it
might have felt like watching the moon landing live.

[1] [http://www.reddit.com/r/frisson/](http://www.reddit.com/r/frisson/)

[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkVBXW4JeUI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkVBXW4JeUI)

------
kephra
Wondering: Sunset on earth has blue sky and red horizon.

Why has sunset on Mars red sky and blue horizon?

~~~
mtdewcmu
Check out the nasa link. The colors are not entirely accurate.

~~~
gliese1337
The colors are not entirely accurate, but the fact that it's bluer near the
sun and redder farther away is accurate- the image just exaggerates it.

The reason is that red dust particles in Mars's atmosphere scatter red light
just like gas molecules in Earth's atmosphere scatter blue light; there isn't
enough atmosphere on Mars for the blue-scattering effect to be significant, so
red scattering off of dust particles dominates. That means that when you look
near the sun, you see the blue part of the spectrum shining through while the
red parts have been scattered off-axis, while in the parts of the sky away
from the sun you see the off-axis scattered red.

------
peferron
Couldn't help but immediately think about Star Wars' "Binary Sunset" [1]. If
you discard the red star, it's strikingly similar.

[1]
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gpXMGit4P8](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gpXMGit4P8)

------
jakeogh
Sunset from the Viking Lander (1976):
[https://www.avaneya.com/images/gallery/vlr/Sample_03.jpg](https://www.avaneya.com/images/gallery/vlr/Sample_03.jpg)

Part of the Avaneya project:
[https://www.avaneya.com/#!/store](https://www.avaneya.com/#!/store)

------
shire
this is beautiful.

